# Pokemon Karten PSA günstiger?



## Ctkoy (1. September 2018)

Hallo. Ich sammle seit kürzerem Pokemon Karten, weil ich i-wie einfach nicht erwachsen werden möchte . Seit ich aber "in der Branche" bin sprich Karten kaufe und suche bin ich auf PSA (Bewertungunternehmen für Sportkarten bzw. Sammelkarten in USA) gestossen. Ich finde es eigentlich super, jemand bewertet den Wert deiner Karte und du erhälst sie in nem Case mit Bewertung und allem. Habe mir sogar so eine zugelegt für 15 Euro PSA 10 also top. 

 

So nun meine Frage. Wenn ich auf ihrer Seite eine Karte einschicken möchte kommt da etwas von 20 $ pro Kartenauswertung und dazu kommen noch Sendungskosten etc und das bevor ich überhaupt das Land angeben konnte von wo ich es sende bzw. wo ichs dann hin haben möchte. Wenn ich mich aber umschaue verkaufen welche ihre PSA gewertete Karten schon ab 8-10 Euro. Da dachte ich mir wenn es für alle 20 Euro kostet alleine das bewerten wer würde es dann für so wenig wieder verkaufen? Es sei denn es gibt günstigere Variante oder kriegen die Amis i-wie Rabatt drauf? Und wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt wo kann man das günstiger machen? Eine 3. Person vll. Hab einen Youtuber mal gefragt per Kommentar er meinte bei ihm hat eine Karte mit verschicken und allem 8 $ gekostet. Auf weitere Frage wie und wo, hat er leider nicht reagiert. Also bitte wenn jemand sich da auskennt bitte helfen, hab da paar schöne will sie bewerten lassen für meine Sammlung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. September 2018)

Graden lohnt halt erst, wenn du mehrere einschickst oder es sich um Karten handeln die dabei massiv an Wert gewinnen würden, wenn das Grading hoch ausfällt. Aufgrund des Rufs in der Szene würde ich bei PSA bleiben. Ich hörte die wollen fürs reine Graden 5 Dollar pro Karte.

 

Wie du schreibst hast du ja ein paar Leckerbissen, da würde ich zwecks Investition nicht geizen wegen paar Euro.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2018)

Was man machen könnte ist einfach mal zu recherchieren auf cardmarket oder anderen vergleichbaren Seiten (ich kenne neben cardmarket nur reine MTG-Seiten, sorry). Der Zweitmarkt hat starken Börsencharakter. Einfach mal dort nachschauen was wie viel wert ist und dann hat man schon mal eine Idee dafür, welche Karten aus der eigenen Sammlung es wert sind sich Graden zu lassen. Wenn nur guter Stuff dabei ist, dann ist die Investition es auch wert.

 

Und ja aufpassen, dass es eine seriöse Stelle ist. Es gibt genügend Diebe (auch Geschäfte), die etwas wertvolles klauen und eine Fälschung unterjubeln oder mit Absicht schlecht werten mit der Absicht das Teil dann billig abkaufen zu können.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2018)

Und ja aufpassen, dass es eine seriöse Stelle ist. Es gibt genügend Diebe (auch Geschäfte), die etwas wertvolles klauen und eine Fälschung unterjubeln oder mit Absicht schlecht werten mit der Absicht das Teil dann billig abkaufen zu können.

 

this


----------



## Ctkoy (9. September 2018)

War im Urlaub also sorry fürs net wiederaufgreifen. Ich habe support von denen angeschrieben zwecks genauer Aufklärung und bis jetzt noch nix (3 Tage her). Meine Karten die ich graden lassen möchte sind nicht sehr wertvoll aber manche gehören einer Serie an, sprich z. B. Promokarten von bestimmter Auflage usw. die wollte ich graden lassen allerdings wenns weiter so bei 40 $ pro Karte bleibt wird es nichts. Dann wirds wohl einfach so unbewertet bleiben ist auch nicht das Ende der Welt. Hätte mir zwar rating gewünscht aber net zu den Preisen. Da wäre ne Station in Europa doch wirklich nice aber naja die wollen ja extra Geld aus allem schaufeln was geht von daher wirds wohl nie passieren


----------

